# What is the most clever dog name you have ever heard?



## juliejujubean

What dog name is most clever to you? I have met a Australian Shepherd named Sydney, that was cute. But I want to hear other clever names that you will always remember :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

wanda (kleinenhan) has a girl named Yacky, I LOVE that name!! 
and I know someone with an aussie named Oso (OH-SO) like that one to


----------



## Kittilicious

I once knew someone who named their rottie puppy Shegonna (she gonna bite you, she gonna chew your shoes, she gonna pee on the floor....)


----------



## MountainGSDs

Dee-o-gee aka dog


----------



## doggiedad

Dog. when you say it you pronounce each letter rapidly.


----------



## juliejujubean

Kittilicious said:


> I once knew someone who named their rottie puppy Shegonna (she gonna bite you, she gonna chew your shoes, she gonna pee on the floor....)


Cute, i like it 

I have heard the d-o-g name before, i did not get it at first  i was a nimrod when i was 15... lol


----------



## TheActuary

MountainGSDs said:


> Dee-o-gee aka dog


Worst name ever! lol =p


----------



## iBaman

My brother's girlfriend has a pit named Oy =3


----------



## Chicagocanine

iBaman said:


> My brother's girlfriend has a pit named Oy =3


Does she like Stephen King?


----------



## iBaman

I'm not sure...haha. Is it from a book of his?


----------



## LissG

Kittilicious said:


> I once knew someone who named their rottie puppy Shegonna (she gonna bite you, she gonna chew your shoes, she gonna pee on the floor....)


hahahaha that's great!! my pups dad was named picasso-i LOVE that name cause the dog was so beautiful, he truly was a piece of art!


----------



## Freestep

People think naming their dog D-O-G (deeohjee) is soooo funny and unque 

A friend of mine named his dogs "Askum", "Dohno" and "Why"

"What's his name?"

Askum!

Dohno.

Why?


----------



## GSDGunner

I got a good chuckle when I found out this guys name is Clark Griswold.


----------



## cta

clark griswold? yeah? hahah ahhh that video is hilarious. his name makes it even better.


----------



## juliejujubean

GSDGunner said:


> I got a good chuckle when I found out this guys name is Clark Griswold.


It fits him..


----------



## Chicagocanine

iBaman said:


> I'm not sure...haha. Is it from a book of his?


It's from the Dark Tower series. Oy is a pet of one of the characters, not actually a dog but kinda acts like one, and can talk a little. The name Oy comes from someone calling him "boy" and him trying to repeat it but it sounding like "Oy" instead.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Not a dog name but a kennel name. A Chinese Crested breeder has the kennel name Itsa ... as in "What is it? *It's a* Chinese Crested!"


----------



## KZoppa

When i was in high school a friends dog was called Shirt Tails and his call name was Sexy. So he was Sexy Shirt Tails. It was pretty hysterical to be at the dog park, say Sexy Come! and this dog come running over. Jaws were dropping. 

My uncle had a lab named Canya like Can ya beat him? Can ya win? Can ya do this?


----------



## msvette2u

A friend has some goats named This and That. I thought that was cute.

We have Veronica, for a few reasons, that year, "West Side Story" (song) was out and I looked at Veronica who was new to our home, and thought, "she has black shiny hair like Veronica on Archie, and her ears are in the shape of a 'V'" so Veronica she became.

Dog profile for Veronica, a female Boston Terrier

If possible I like to pick names that do have more than one 'meaning' or reason, and Pebbles is a bit like that too. I didn't have a name for her when I rushed her to the vet with her injured leg on July 3rd, and when I looked at her, I thought her markings looked like a riverbed of beautiful rocks. Later, it occurred to me she's got a lot of reddish colored hair like Pebbles on Flintstones, and also she's about as bratty as Pebbles is, so the name stuck 

Dog profile for Pebbles, a female Dachshund


----------



## msvette2u

Freestep said:


> People think naming their dog D-O-G (deeohjee) is soooo funny and unque
> 
> A friend of mine named his dogs "Askum", "Dohno" and "Why"
> 
> "What's his name?"
> 
> Askum!
> 
> Dohno.
> 
> Why?


Oh wow, we had an "Ask-him". The shelter renamed him Aspen and I kept it. I didn't care for the "Ask-him" name!! 

And yeah..."D - O - G" is a tad obvious LOL


----------



## brembo

Friend of mine has the last name of Barr. He has a chocolate lab. They named her Candy.


----------



## Kittilicious

msvette2u said:


> A friend has some goats named This and That. I thought that was cute.http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1148580


My father in law had cats named This & That, although I never met That. When my husband & I started dating, only This was left. He liked to lay on your chest while you were sleeping and knead with his claws. Nice way to wake up!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've known of a few dogs named variations of the D-O-G one... Like Deogee, or Diogi, or Deogie.

I know a family whose last name is Katz, one of the kids is named Fraida and they call her Fraidy, and they named their cat Kitty... I believe another of their kids had a similar nickname but I can't remember it anymore.


----------



## juliejujubean

brembo said:


> Friend of mine has the last name of Barr. He has a chocolate lab. They named her Candy.


Epic :wild:


----------



## BlackGSD

juliejujubean said:


> What dog name is most clever to you? I have met a Australian Shepherd named Sydney, that was cute. But I want to hear other clever names that you will always remember :wub:


Lol. Too bad Australian Shepherds are an AMERICAN breed. (They were NOT developed in Australia.)


----------



## juliejujubean

BlackGSD said:


> Lol. Too bad Australian Shepherds are an AMERICAN breed. (They were NOT developed in Australia.)


still covered in cuteness though


----------



## Sulamk

one of the farmers has a dog called Voetsak which means go away or get lost in Afrikaans!


----------



## CynRes

My first shepherd was Barret...because I had to Grin and "Barret" sometimes with him


----------



## jetscarbie

My BIL had a dog named "watchit"

I have a friend that does foster for cats. She had some named Cleopatra and Anthony....Buffy and Angel......Marilyn and Joe....etc.


----------



## Kittilicious

I've heard of a St Bernard named Kitty. It was a friend of my husband's (I never saw it). They loved saying "here kitty kitty" and freaking people out when Kitty came running.


----------



## GSDMUM

Winston for an English Bulldog
Barkley for a beagle
Our friend had am iguana called Lee-Ping...LOL
Another person we know has a farm with two longhorn steer named Ribeye and T-Bone
the best is from a zoo we visited in the south, it's a vulture named "Smedley"!


----------



## arycrest

Years ago I had a friend who named her Rottie Youbetta ? Youbetta do this and Youbetta do that. She competed in AKC obedience and more than one judge tried to NQ her during an exercise (ie Youbetta Heel or Youbetta Come) so people had to explain it was his name.


----------



## GSDolch

My MIL long ago had a border collie, I can't remember his registered name, but they called him Ted D. Bear, or just Ted


----------



## GSDolch

JakodaCD OA said:


> wanda (kleinenhan) has a girl named Yacky, I LOVE that name!!
> and I know someone with an aussie named* Oso* (OH-SO) like that one to



This very well may end up a future name for us, there is a toddler show with a panda bear named Oso. My son loves it.


----------



## msvette2u

Oso means "bear" in spanish. 
Any black dog with longish hair here in the Valley, it's named Oso.


----------



## LaRen616

I think all the creative and unique names are clever like Kastle, Singe and Saphira.

When there is thought and time put into a name, not just Buddy, Princess or Lucky.


----------



## jchilders04

When I was a kid, my aunt had a dog named "Ro", just so they could call him and it would be "HERO"


----------



## Freestep

If anyone wants their pet to have a unique name, they should ask a veterinarian, trainer, groomer, or other pet professional first. Often times people come up with a name they *think* is unique or different, when in fact it's quite common. Like "Diogi" or whatever. 

Some people don't care if the name is unique, but it can be hard in a training class when five different dogs are named Max or Molly... some days I even have a hard time keeping my Maxes and Mollies straight!


----------



## TechieDog

A very cool dutch shep. named - Foobam.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn

When I first got Casper, he was all white...and I have a mix dog from the pound that was brown. The lady I worked for suggested that I name them Milk and Toast lol. I still think that's funny.


----------



## Lilie

Long ago we had two barn cats that were brothers. They looked the same so we called them 'Pete' and 'Repeat'. 

My husband brought home a stray once that tore up all of the bushes (landscaping) in my back yard. Yanked them right out of the ground. We called her 'Bush-dog' after that. When we found a home for her the new owner liked the name (he drank beer by that name) and kept it.


----------



## katdog5911

I have met several d-o-g-ies.... I liked a shepherd named Shogun....


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Lilie said:


> Long ago we had two barn cats that were brothers. They looked the same so we called them 'Pete' and 'Repeat'.


We had ducks called Peep and Repeep and then my kids named two of our chickens the same thing! (can't let good names die off!)


----------



## Freestep

I've always wanted to name a dog "Dammit".

Come here, Dammit!

Be quiet, Dammit!

Dammit, stop chewing my shoes!


----------



## Castlemaid

I once named a cat of mine Killer. He was a suck, really. Some people found the name highly offensive.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I named my Yorkie (R.I.P.) Tallan, will always LOVE that name.


----------



## RocketDog

My friend had three black cats named Bugsy, Vinnie and Theo. She was Italian, and I told her she needed to start saying them in a NY accent, because she had the Mob living with her. When people would ask their names and she'd tell them, they'd always ask if the cats were going to break their legs if they didn't like 'em, LOL


----------



## GSDolch

Freestep said:


> I've always wanted to name a dog "Dammit".
> 
> Come here, Dammit!
> 
> Be quiet, Dammit!
> 
> Dammit, stop chewing my shoes!



In my younger evil days :wild: I thought about naming a dog Help.

"Help!!!" "Come Help!!" "Help!!"


----------



## Scarlettsmom

We had neighbors in Colorado who had a "weiner dog" (that's easier than trying to spell the real name.) He was black and tan and they named him "Guiness". I actually think that would be a great name for a GSD too.


----------



## bocron

When I was little, we had a great big tabby named "Alley" (yes, very obvious, but it was his name when we got him). We left him with a boarding place when we went on vacation and they lost him. So a week or so after we got home my parents got us another kitten. The next morning we woke up to find Alley sitting on the front porch waiting for us!!! My dad said we could keep the new kitten, but that he got to name it. He named him "Louya", he said he would thoroughly enjoy standing on the porch and calling "Alley, Louya" at the top of his lungs .


----------



## ponyfarm

I named my "shep-ollie,.."Tim". He is part collie and we were going with the "Timmy is in the well." theme..for those of you from that era! lol


----------



## Stella's Mom

My friend had 2 cats who were named, Taco & Nacho. I thought that was cute.


----------



## BR870

There is a poster on here with a dog named Sheik Djibouti... :rofl:

love it


----------



## Freestep

Castlemaid said:


> I once named a cat of mine Killer. He was a suck, really. Some people found the name highly offensive.


Offensive? Really?  I have known a couple of cats and a tiny Toy Poodle named "Killer". When paired with an animal that obviously isn't, I think it's pretty cute.


----------



## Rahrah

'Karma' for a female Belgian Shepherd

Karma is a Bitch


----------



## LoveEcho

We get a lot of dogs with really cool names come through the kennel. The PP dog we had named Achilles was probably my favorite...and he was a total stud! 

People tend to think Echo's name is weird, but...I do research using sonar cameras (echo...get it?? ) and my hubby was Echo company in Iraq!


----------



## Themomescaped

I have Pomeranians "bagel" and "raisin". I used to have a dachshund named "bob" his middle name was "barker ".


----------



## Brisco_dog

my dog got his name long before he was born, I thought the guy who played Brisco on Brisco County Jr. was super cute, so right then and there in my 10yr old mind, i decided that Brisco was going to be the name of my future GSD. so now, 18yrs later it is! our lab is "Jadie" long for J.D. or John Deere


----------



## dogfaeries

We groom a dachshund named "Coney Dog", lol.

(My Siamese cat's name was Sushi, which I thought was pretty clever)


----------



## spiritsmom

When I worked at a shelter we had this really cool red tri colored male Aussie who I just adored. I named him Michael Doglas (Michael Douglas). We had another dog, a purebred Collie that had been adopted out with the name Pete - when he got returned he became Re-Pete. Our old director found this really old, dirty white cat outside and named him DP (d=dirty, p= another word for a cat). Those are the ones that stand out in my memory.


----------



## CookieTN

I kinda think Treader's name is clever...or I'd like to think so. Heh.
I think it's funny when people name their dog "Kitty", but that would get old after a while.



Rahrah said:


> 'Karma' for a female Belgian Shepherd
> 
> Karma is a Bitch


HAHA:wild:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The breeder I got my Maine **** cats from had a yorkie named Kitty. 

One of my friends had male and female kittens who were littermates and she named them Bugs and Bunny.


----------



## sddeadeye

Someone mentioned the name already before I could, but I had a friend with a border collie named Dammit. Of course he also had a couple horses named Bert and Ernie so he was always different in the naming department.  I also met a corgi named Dally once. I really liked that name too.


----------



## Jason L

A corgi named Groundhog. Call name is Ghog. I don't know how clever but I LOVE that name!


----------



## Freestep

CookieTN said:


> I think it's funny when people name their dog "Kitty", but that would get old after a while.


I have known several dogs named "Kitty", and a couple of cats named "Dog".  I think people do that just to confuse staff at the veterinary hospital.


----------



## holland

My obed instructor has a corgi named Sooner -love that name it fits the dog...and there is an aussie named Giggles like that-they fit the dog


----------



## juliejujubean

BR870 said:


> There is a poster on here with a dog named Sheik Djibouti... :rofl:
> 
> love it


I have to say, this is my favorite one


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I thought Diogi was clever the first time I heard it...now I think it's pretty lame.

Okay no one steal this!! -I've always thought I'd name my next GSD BOLO (be on the look out).


----------



## juliejujubean

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I thought Diogi was clever the first time I heard it...now I think it's pretty lame.
> 
> Okay no one steal this!! -I've always thought I'd name my next GSD BOLO (be on the look out).


I freaking love it!!!  very clever!


----------



## ChristenHolden

I have 2 brother cats named Oompa and Loompa. After will wanka lol. Not clever but I thought it was funny


----------



## wuneyewilly

I've never known a dog named this but remember joking about it ever since I was a kid...it's kinda dirty but always got a laugh...

Stains

Now call that name to you....


----------



## juliejujubean

wuneyewilly said:


> I've never known a dog named this but remember joking about it ever since I was a kid...it's kinda dirty but always got a laugh...
> 
> Stains
> 
> Now call that name to you....


Naughty!!!

I heard of a dog being named jack. It was a police dog. Well they had issues with it when being told to get off of things. Jack off! Bahahaha


----------



## Freestep

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Okay no one steal this!! -I've always thought I'd name my next GSD BOLO (be on the look out).


I know of a police dog named Bolo, didn't realize it was an anagram though! Love it!


----------



## selzer

Wasn't there a GSD named here, Itzakat?

I named Babs and Jenna because they were Dubya's twin daughters. (Their sire was Dubya.)


----------



## MyCharlie

I don't know if this is clever but.....I was about 12 years old and we were way up in northern Wisconsin. A friend of my dad's had a gsd named "Damit". They had a 5 year old that kept running around calling the dog-while my sister and I giggled.


----------



## OriginalWacky

I would have loved to name our pup Kitty, but it seemed too 'girly' for a male. We went with Koshka.

Which means cat in Russian.


----------



## Discoetheque

I actually have seen a dog named Stains...lol. I forget what kind it was.
There's a dog that comes to our grooming salon and his name is Action. Owner's last name is Jackson, so his run card says 'Action Jackson'.
Special Wheat is another favorite of mine, along with Rocky Beard and Wicked Beard.
A trainer at the Petco I worked at had a border collie named Chollo (sp?). Apparently, that's Spanish for 'pimp'.


----------



## DCluver33

we get these two dogs that come into the grooming shop I work at. one is named cheese the other is named burger and their owners last name is McDonald. I thought that was kinda funny.

my cousin has a cat that was named stud muffin, but my uncle who didn't want to go around calling stud muffin to a cat changed his name to buddy. I liked stud muffin better.


----------



## childsplay

A yellow lab named "Yermom."

As in, "Hey, is that yermom chasing the mail man?"

Or as in, "Did yermom pee on the floor again?"


----------



## BlackGSD

I saw the names Trakr and Seeker. Both were GSD s that were SAR dogs.


----------



## Caledon

There is a dog in obedience class who is name Peanuts, or something similar but she says it fast and it sounds like she is calling penis. I laugh every time she calls the dog.


----------



## Ninamarie

Whiteshepherds said:


> We had ducks called Peep and Repeep and then my kids named two of our chickens the same thing! (can't let good names die off!)


Funny but I had a chick named "Duck" it turned in to the most beautiful Rooster and then we had more chicks and that batch turned out a "Duck Jr" so we named him DJ...lol


----------



## FG167

LaRen616 said:


> I think all the creative and unique names are clever like Kastle, Singe and Saphira.
> 
> When there is thought and time put into a name, not just Buddy, Princess or Lucky.


Thanks! 

I also LOVE the name Singe - I love the callname with the registered name - really great!



Jason L said:


> A corgi named Groundhog. Call name is Ghog. I don't know how clever but I LOVE that name!


HORRIBLE name, I hated that name. It's hideous.

I knew a SAR dog named Saint once-upon-a-time. I thought that was cool - Saint's finding you...


----------



## sashadog

One of my friends had a basset hound he named "Burrito." It was the best name I'd ever heard


----------



## Stosh

We once took in two stray cats that we never intended on keeping so their names were Her and Her Mother.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Stosh said:


> We once took in two stray cats that we never intended on keeping so their names were Her and Her Mother.


My own cat, who I intended to keep is called Cat. It took us so long to name her- that her real name -WileyCat- is only on vet records.


----------



## Stosh

I really like Wildo's dog's name - Pimg. One of my favorite names.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Ask him. They pronounced it like one word, askhim. Pretty funny.


----------



## Liesje

I might be biased but I think Coke is pretty cool!


----------



## sparra

We had a client at the clinic I used to work in who owned two JRT. They were litter mates and almost identical. Their names were "Ruff" and "Tumble"
I thought that was pretty clever.


----------



## Tiny Yoda

I originally wanted to name our two - Hansel and Gretel, but the wife didnt like it. so then I wanted luke and leah, she didnt like that either so then it was luke and lucy. unfortunately the "lou" sound made it confusing for them. so now its Dexter and Lucy...


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

I had a Chocolate Lab named Cadbury. Sweetest girl you would ever meet.


----------



## Starmind

My five year old cousin named their bullmastiff 'Earthworm' after a cartoon character or something. Now, when someone asks him if he has any pets at home, he always says he has a pet earthworm! lol

Least clever is definitely my workmate naming his golden retriever 'Torpedo' nothing wrong with the name but the golden only answers to 'pedo' so you can imagine it isn't very good to be yelling that at a park. He's trying to get the dog used to Tor which he plans to move to 'Thor' after a while but it isn't working.


----------



## Good_Karma

When I was in college I had to do a month long session in the Adirondacks. I was partners with two other girls on a wetlands study, and we had to drive out to a swamp to collect samples. Well, the girl who drove pulled too far off the road to park and got stuck. Fortunately, a couple older guys in a pick up drove by and offered to pull us out. They had a hound of some type in the bed of the pick up that they called TD. We asked what TD stood for, and they said Truck Dog.  I always though that was neat.


----------



## Matty

*Best Name Ever*

My all time favorite dog name is one i just heard the other day due to some news we had here in LA about some body parts found in a park. Here in LA there is a GSD that is the first and only full time cadaver dog for the coroner. The dog is named Indiana Bones. How perfect is that? She is called Indy for short. Check out a little video about Indiana Bones.

Indy the Cadaver Dog - YouTube


----------



## juliejujubean

those are some awesome names!!! 
Just wanted to let you all know im still reading them! Every post


----------



## Dainerra

When she was 5, my DD named our RIR hen "Mr. Blue" Now that we have another RIR, her name is "Mr Blue 2"


----------



## Holmeshx2

not names but nick names.. I used to have 2 foster lab pups and of course having 2 at the same time they got into everything so while they had "real" names I always called them frick and frack


----------



## _Crystal_

Don't steal this, but if I get a hyper/energetic dog, I'm going to name it HAFF. (HyperActive Furry Friend) 
I'll be watching if anyone uses that name...


----------



## flynbyu2

Our shepherd's name is Heidi but everyone calls her, "Heidi Ho".

Also have a black lab named Dora.


----------



## Verivus

At the clinic we have some interesting names like Mr. Pickles and Hooch. We also have 2 cats, Frick and Frack, and 2 dachshunds, Bonnie & Clyde.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Not sure if you would count it as clever but my uncle has had shepherds with tbe following names:
Whatdog
Where
Diditbitecha
It would drive people crazy when they would ask what the dogs' names were


----------



## tinker3006

*now i'm trying to name another female gsd*

I named my last GSD Sybil (Shepherd) after the multiple personality theme in the movie. And I named my rat terrier Mini (mouser) because she was so small and being a mouser was built in.


----------



## KatsMuse

One of my LEO friends I worked with named his two Rottweiler dogs,

"Toot" and "Kilo"


----------



## TaZoR

I have a little girl poodle I named Cadette...I still like that because I never heard it before. I had a rotti pup named Nitro who died from bone cancer at 1yr..always have a soft spot for that name...he was sooo big and friendly.


----------



## Saynt J

I wanted to name Kanan "Bishop" when we first got him. The breeder names all of her litters just to get the ball rolling with the AKC registration, vet treatments, and Home Again chip so the pup is all ready to go when you pick him/her up. My wife wanted "Charly", neither one of us would budge on the names.... and by the time we were done discussing it, we had been calling our guy Kanan, so it just stuck. Plus, it grew on us.... I had never heard the name before. Now I love his name.


----------



## Zisso

Long ago I had a mix mutt named Mugger. 

I have always liked my boys name, Zisso, although it is not clever...just unique-


----------



## LaRen616

I like the names Pan, Singe and Saphira I think they are really clever names that you do not hear often.

I love, love, love Sinister's name. I have never met or heard of another dog with that name. It is perfect. :wub:

I also love my cat Wicked's name.


----------



## Lilie

LaRen616 said:


> I like the names Pan, *Singe* and Saphira I think they are really clever names that you do not hear often.


I have a kitty by the name of Singe...hmmmm, wonder where I got that name? 

She complains all the time, and sounds like her meow is broken. "Meeeeooowwggghhh."


----------



## Fiddler

Askim or Asker


pronounced Ask Him or Ask Her

It's so much fun when someone asks the dogs name and you say askim they look at the dog and say "what's your name?"


Mary


----------



## Samba

My friend's obedience dog was named Achielles. "Achielles, heel" made a few judges smile.

Wanted to name a horse....Hoofhearted.


----------



## DTS

my brother has an all black cat with green eyes he got from the shelter named pickles.

i also have a friend who has an English Bulldog named Koozie
his registered name is Sir Beer Koozie


----------



## Ilovemypuppies

My grandparents had Jack and Jill and my Uncle Charlie Brown has snoopy!!!


----------



## Anitsisqua

Esau. He was red, hairy, and would trade anything for a bowl of stew.


----------



## KindnessCounts

I once had a chocolate lab named Cadbury. We got him at Easter time.

Now I have Asa. Not too many with that name. Duke came with his name and I don't want to change it. He is 5 years old now.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

My little brother (2 at the time) named his dog "MyDog". . . we asked him what he wanted to name his dog he says "MyDog" so my mom says "Yeah, what are you gonna call him?" He says "My dog's name is MyDog".... 4 years later and the dog still comes to it and it's always funny trying to explain what the dog's name is!


----------



## apenn0006

Anitsisqua said:


> Esau. He was red, hairy, and would trade anything for a bowl of stew.



 that IS clever!


----------



## Anitsisqua

apenn0006 said:


> that IS clever!


I'm glad you think so. I loved it!


----------



## apenn0006

I knew someone who had a cat name Cooter Brown. We called him Cooter for short


----------



## apenn0006

Forgot about this one...a girl I work with has a cat named Dog. She wanted a dog but this stray cat kept coming by her house so she "adopted" it and named it Dog.


----------



## chester

Have a girlfriend that has two boxers and she named them "taka" and "chance"


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom

A woman I used to work with named her GSD "Solo". He oddly enough was the only puppy in the litter.


----------



## Zeeva

i once knew a dog named 'Stupid'. it's not clever. just sad


----------



## glinny

My husband brought me three kittens a few years ago. He had already named them Dim, Knit and Half - The wit sisters. We had our puppy for a month and still couldn't decide on a name. We came home one night and the cat said, "You need to get rid of that f-ing dog now." She has been Effie ever since. I don't know if I should tell that story but my husband swears it was the cat's idea. And we love our baby.


----------



## Gharrissc

I also had a Border Collie/Lab mix named Stupid,but it was meant to be an ironic name because she picked up everything extremely fast as far as training goes. It doesn't sound like these people were thinking that though.




Zeeva said:


> i once knew a dog named 'Stupid'. it's not clever. just sad


----------



## Gharrissc

My neighbor has two dogs one black;one white. The black dog's name was Salt and the white dog's name was Pepper.


----------



## LARHAGE

KindnessCounts said:


> I once had a chocolate lab named Cadbury. We got him at Easter time.
> 
> Now I have Asa. Not too many with that name. Duke came with his name and I don't want to change it. He is 5 years old now.


 
My friend has a chocolate Lab named Hershey, and I had a Doberman named Aja, after the Steely Dan Album.


----------



## Guardyan

Our 3 goats are Billy, Bob, and Thornton.


----------



## zyppi

Friends had a GSD named " Wrecks."


----------



## wildo

Stosh said:


> I really like Wildo's dog's name - Pimg. One of my favorite names.


Thanks Stosh!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Here are a few I've met/heard:
Krash
Havik
Diditbiteya
Whatdog
Shiro
Kuro
UFO
Pekachu (dog is a pekingese/chihuahua- a pekachu xD)


----------



## Jo_in_TX

My brother-in-law had male and female dogs named Chip and Dale.


----------



## Gharrissc

My co worker had a Malinois mix named Vendetta.


----------



## Bear GSD

Stosh said:


> I really like Wildo's dog's name - Pimg. One of my favorite names.


Ok, so I have always wondered...how is it pronounced?


----------



## wildo

Bear GSD said:


> Ok, so I have always wondered...how is it pronounced?


"pim" as in pimp plus "gee" as in gee wizz, what a weird name. "pimgee"


----------



## Freestep

I have a cat named Ugly. I didn't name her. I got her at about 1.5 years old from some folks who were moving... she'd followed them home as a kitten and I don't know, but I guess she must have been ugly as a kitten. She's certainly not ugly now, she's a rather attractive tabby with white paws and a bib, but she already knew her name and responded to it. We tried to change it several times but nothing really stuck.

I try to say her name sort of like "Oh Golly", so it doesn't sound so bad. When I say "Hi, Ugly!" It sounds like I'm being mean!










See, she's not ugly. She is, however, a bloodthirsty killer. Just about every day she brings me a mouse, rat, gopher, lizard or bird.


----------



## Bear GSD

wildo said:


> "pim" as in pimp plus "gee" as in gee wizz, what a weird name. "pimgee"


 That is a great name! Thanks for explaining


----------



## Saynt J

Jo_in_TX said:


> My brother-in-law had male and female dogs named Chip and Dale.


Wife had an English Springer when she was younger named Chip.... After the Disney character. I want to get her another ES and name it Dale as a present for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Saynt J

Samba said:


> My friend's obedience dog was named Achielles. "Achielles, heel" made a few judges smile.
> 
> Wanted to name a horse....Hoofhearted.


How about "Glue" for a horse? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furricane

I once knew someone who had a Newfoundland named Moose! He was a sweetie! Big black and white furry guy! :wub:


----------



## Nigel

Whiteshepherds said:


> We had ducks called Peep and Repeep and then my kids named two of our chickens the same thing! (can't let good names die off!)


We were adopted by a mallard. There was nothing apparently wrong with him, he just liked our yard & would not leave. We called named him Frisbee.


----------

